# Defender Grip Screws



## watsoncb

I have a Colt Defender that came with standard slotted grip screws. Does anyone know if Colt makes an allen set grip screw? Or who might sell allen set grip screws that fit a new Colt Defender?

Thanks!


----------



## watsoncb

*Allen Screws*

I found the screws at Brownells and Wilson Combat.

Here is the Brownells link: http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/st...?p=925&title=1911 AUTO ALLEN HEAD GRIP SCREWS

Here is the Wilson Combat link: http://www.wilsoncombat.com/a_grip_screws.asp


----------



## DevilsJohnson

http://www.cdnnsports.com/ has the Allen grip screws at a really nice price. I can't remember the brand name they have but I do have them on my new Colt Commander and they look to be about as good as anything else you can use.


----------

